# Thought for the Day - Sunday, September 18



## Raven (Sep 18, 2005)

Q: What did the Missionary say to the Cannibles?

A: "If it wern't for me you'd starve to death" 

~ Raven ~


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 18, 2005)

Raven...where in the world go you come up with all of these?  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 18, 2005)

Is that where Dine In or Eat Out came from ? 



You are about as Silly as me !


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh Raven,

I'm so tired, I hurt when I laugh, but it does feel good after the pain 
kadesma, keep em coming


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's an oldie:  Do you know why cannibals don't eat clowns?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
They taste funny!

 Barbara


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2005)

LOL!!

I once saw a deaf-mute eat a dictionary.  We gave him tons of castor oil but never got a word out of him.



~ Raven ~


----------

